# Couple of Vids of my K9s



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I finally got this done . Thanks to all who helped . I'll probably only have these videos posted for about a week . I've seen others post vids of their dogs and thought I'd give you a peak at mine . Time flew Bingo will be retireing at the end of May at 11 years old .

This first video is our K9 Foundation's . It was made back in 2002 to be used to play and draw people to our both we have at the Minnesota State Fair . My K9 Mic at the time died shortly after making this .

It's a long video (12 mns) and K9 Mic is at 9:50 and the next segment after that . The last half of the video using our Patrol Dogs were just made in a day . We kind of winged it trying to figure out stuff to do . Again it's 12 minutes long in case you don't want to download it . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-dq5i-mY6c&feature=channel_video_title


This video was on a Japanese game show (don't ask me) . It was made in 2003 and it was about me preparing my new K9 at the time Bingo in his first year working and how he replaced K9 Mic . 

My kids are in it too at 5:19 . I'm proud of them too . 

This one is long too about 10 minutes .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u88OonLf040&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jim, looks like there's no audio in the first one (haven't tried the second) due to copyright issues.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Even though I didn't understand a word. The last 2 minutes of the second video gave me goosebumps. 

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Jim, looks like there's no audio in the first one (haven't tried the second) due to copyright issues.


Great . It was all music that I know the maker had permission to use . All the music we suggested he couldn't use because of that issue . The other isn't that much better since it's almost all in Japanese .


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> Great . It was all music that I know the maker had permission to use . All the music we suggested he couldn't use because of that issue . The other isn't that much better since it's almost all in Japanese .


With the second video it really doesn't matter. You get the idea of what they are talking about just by watching it.

All I can say is BRAVO! =D>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Great video and impressive dog. Especially the fierce police dog getting his belly rubbed with your kids


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Great video Jim. I only watched the second one, I'll watch the other when I get home.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great videos, Jim. Lot of respect for that work and I wish you and your guys continued success.



Jim Nash said:


> I'll probably only have these videos posted for about a week.


Any reason you'd remove them? Youtube has no expiration date on videos


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks . I'm glad people enjoyed them . 

I just wanted them on long enough to give an idea of the dogs I have talked about on here through the years since I've been able to see alot of video of many other folks dogs on the WDF .

For me it was just meant for the people here not others on youtube . Shortly this tread will run it's course and got to the people it was meant for . Then it would just be there for a bunch of strangers on the internet . Not interested .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

GOOD BOY ! 

Why thank you, now let me take some of this out on that guy with the bright light.

Nice video, fun to listen to when the Japanese guy got all excited.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Thanks . I'm glad people enjoyed them .
> 
> I just wanted them on long enough to give an idea of the dogs I have talked about on here through the years since I've been able to see alot of video of many other folks dogs on the WDF .
> 
> For me it was just meant for the people here not others on youtube . Shortly this tread will run it's course and got to the people it was meant for . Then it would just be there for a bunch of strangers on the internet . Not interested .


You can make them unlisted, which means unless you have the link they aren't available to the general public.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Screw that, I have one of them on favorites. I think that would block me later.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Screw that, I have one of them on favorites. I think that would block me later.


It doesn't, if you set them to private people with the link can still watch, but it can't be searched for on Youtube. 

On topic, great vids Jim, and I have to say I love how the japanese guys says "bingo" with such enthusiasm!


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Really cool, always nice to put a face on a forum member. Great information video on the first, definitely a crowd pleaser and one to show at any type of public venue to help them understand why and what K-9 units go thru to get there and what their purpose is. I always love going to anything here that the canine units put on.

Love the family shots - just one of the members and kissing the kids! I've always had a fascination with the canines and it's neat to see them in their family situations just like normal pets, sort of!

Nice job, Jim. Thanks for the views.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice videos! I wish I had taken more of my boy when he was younger. You don't start thinking about the day that they don't load up in the car with you until they get older.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

You're right Jeff , he was interested in the camera guy but was sometimes torn between him and the sound guy who carried a boom mic that looked like a furry rabbit at the end of a stick and he kept hanging over our heads . 

They were fun to work with , it was usually a camera guy , sound guy , producer and interviewer(she was cute) . The camera and sound guy didn't speak English so communication with them usually was me telling them not to do something and them nodding and doing it anyways . 

When I first started training off lead building searches with Bingo we were getting to know each other and he still didn't trust me(took a long time with him) . He'd go out on the search get into the odor of the helper hiding , get all worked up and come back and go for me . So I was still kind of nervous having those guys with me on searches . He looks alot friendlier on that video then he is . He can be a jerk but luckily with people he's usually just aloof and tolerant . They editted all the growling and snapping over the kong in the segment where my son and I are playing fetch with him . It looked alot more innocent then it was . 

Laney , thanks the kids were still getting use to him there . They were still pretty upset after losing Mic . Plus Bingo had the habit of knocking them over and it didn't sit too well with them . He isn't an inside dog at all where my first K9 was . My daughter with the long hair in the video is now best friends with him . It's kind of irritating because she's the only one that can approach his kennel that he won't bark at . He even barks at me . 

Gerry and Ashley thanks for the info , I spoke with my son about that stuff and may try that . 

John get some video while you can . I had alot of video of my first dog that got taped over . The little you see on those videos of Mic are all I have now . It's nice to have that stuff for memories . I just wish I was in better shape in them . That was the worst shape I had ever been in . 

I'm going to try and post something from my video camera next hopefully that goes as well as these did uploading because I don't want to end up chucking the camera at the wall . Those things are expensive .


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

great videos of a great working dog !

fwiw, i got a dingo named dingo ... of course the japanese always ask what his name is ... most of the time i don't tell them and i usually just say it's "wan-chan" (means dog in Ja) .. for those that i do tell his name, most think it's "bingo", a lot think it's "ringo" (means apple in japanese) and every now and then someone gets it right ... not that it really matters 

i guess people hear what they want to hear


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's one last short video of the public demo we had for the USPCA Nationals we hosted in 2006 . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlGGR0peCYQ


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to have a box with VHS tapes of my dogs. I have a bad habit of tossing anything that I do not unpack within three months of moving. I have a feeling that was the case there. I really wish I had some of those tapes. I don't see the dogs as clearly as I used to in my head, and having video is a good way to keep that clear, and their memory alive.

I did not think Bingo looked very innocent. Not really at all.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice videos. Thank you for sharing. 

Dont know if this question has been asked before, but, how is Bingo bred? 


Regards


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I used to have a box with VHS tapes of my dogs. I have a bad habit of tossing anything that I do not unpack within three months of moving. I have a feeling that was the case there. I really wish I had some of those tapes. I don't see the dogs as clearly as I used to in my head, and having video is a good way to keep that clear, and their memory alive.
> 
> I did not think Bingo looked very innocent. Not really at all.


Jeff I know that feeling. I just recently accidentally dumped a box with video and pictures going back to like 1989.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Very nice videos. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Dont know if this question has been asked before, but, how is Bingo bred?
> 
> ...


I don't know much about pedigrees and couldn't find Bingo or his parents in the database . His real name is Nero z Traxlerova dvora . 

His grandparents were Ron v Haus Bernhart-Mader / Conny z Daskonu and Gent od Policie CS / Aki z Chavcova .


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I don't know much about pedigrees and couldn't find Bingo or his parents in the database . His real name is Nero z Traxlerova dvora .
> 
> His grandparents were Ron v Haus Bernhart-Mader / Conny z Daskonu and Gent od Policie CS / Aki z Chavcova .


Nice! He has some strong dogs there, no wonder he's how you describe him. 

Ang


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Jim awesome videos!! Apoligize for taking so long to respond.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

great vids! thanks for sharing!


----------

